# Snake ID



## FAY (Oct 8, 2012)

Someone sent these pics to 
Garth


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 8, 2012)

Hemiaspis signata with 70-80% confidence. 

I'm pretty familiar with the species but not too familiar with Drysdalia coronoides which may be a candidate in Southern Areas of Sydney, however the dark area above the white stripe on the lip should rule out the latter. 

Anyway the white lip is pretty distinctive of the species.

(Mildly Venomous, but not likely to produce severe symptoms unless allergic, as with all snakes probably should not be handled like that, especially when unidentified.)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 8, 2012)

Swamp snake


----------



## eipper (Oct 8, 2012)

So here is a White Lipped Snake _Drysdalia coronoides_ that has a dark upper margin to the white streak on the supralabials

Really it needs a clearer pic to be sure as to what it is.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## woody101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Marsh snake


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Scott, as I said I don't know Drysdalia I've never seen one, and you're right those pictures aren't terribly clear. 

Fay do you think you could perhaps the person if they remember a ventral colouring to the snake? Since they were holding it they might have seen and it could help with the ID.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 8, 2012)

I think it looks more Drysdalia .


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 8, 2012)

It appears to me to be almost certainly a White-lipped Snake _Drysdalia coronoides_. It has a single white line passing from the snout, under the eye and onto the neck. In contrast, a Marsh Snake has two white lines, one of which starts at the eye and level with it, which this snake does not possess. While there is no clear view of the ventrals, Photo 1 does indicate a light colour under the head, whereas in a Marsh Snake you would expect this region to be dark in colour.

If the captor checks the anal scale, single anal and light coloured ventrals indicate White-Lipped Snake while divided anal and dark coloured ventrals indicates Marsh Snake.

Blue


----------



## vicherps (Oct 9, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Hemiaspis signata with 70-80% confidence.
> 
> I'm pretty familiar with the species but not too familiar with Drysdalia coronoides which may be a candidate in Southern Areas of Sydney, however the dark area above the white stripe on the lip should rule out the latter.
> 
> ...



White-lipped Snake do have a dark upper margin to the white lip and very often the lower margin of the white stripe to. However white lipped snakes don't posses a white stripe coming starting from the back of the eye as for the ventrals no one can actually see them but even without seeing them i am thinking a Drysdalia coronoides.


----------

